# Pork and Beans



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2011)

Tonja and I had my sister and her family over for the weekend and I made a BBQ dinner for everyone.

Started off with a 9lb picnic, smoked with apple and cherry wood.  No seasoning during the cook.  After the pork was pulled I mixed in Wolfe Rub Original.
























After making the beans, potato salad and slaw I relaxed with a glass of Crown on the rocks (thank you Tonja) and a stogie.





Pork is done and ready to be pulled.





Ahh my plate.....pretty darn good.


----------



## Griff (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice job Larry.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Notice any difference seasoning after the pork was pulled? I am to believe there wouldn't be.   Nice plate Lawrence.


----------



## TimBear (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice lookin meal Larry!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like a taste tempting treat. Fine job.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd scarf some of that down!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice, real nice! How was the stogie? Would you do another one?


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 8, 2011)

Best looking pork and beans i've seen.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 21, 2011)

Super looking post, great looking plated picture Larry.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you use only those 2 pieces of wood?  I've been havin trouble getting smoke flavor with the wood I have. I've been wonderin' if the wood im using is too dried out?  

As usual Larry that looks killer.


----------



## Qjuju (Aug 21, 2011)

Fine looking meal... I am curious about the rub timing and the difference as well.


----------

